# RRR Ferrari GT



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

I know there is a "show your recent acquisitions" thread but it's too long and I wanted my own post.

Just look at how beautiful this car is (Christmas present from my kids)






The RRR Mavericks are well done but the Maverick has to be one of the ugliest cars in existence next to the Pacer. This car is/was a work of art in it's original form and in HO scale.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

That is stunning. 
Are those headlight covers separately-applied clear parts?

In the listing, RRR says the chassis is a "replica Thunderjet." Then, getting it that low and still properly proportioned is a very impressive achievement, even if they did apparently have to grind away part of the gearplate's "guardrail.'


And only $15 (plus P&H) for the body, or $38 for the complete car with plated wire wheels. I think I deserve a late Christmas present.

-- D


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Mayan2012 said:


> ...the Maverick has to be one of the ugliest cars in existence next to the Pacer...


But where would the world be without Gapp & Roush's *Tijuana Taxi* P/S Maverick
and Bruce Sizemore's *Preparation H* H/MP Maverick? In a much sadder state, I fear ...

Long live Mavericks!...

I can agree that the Ferrari is a real beauty... I will have to get one soon, me thinks... Thanks for posting your photos...

John
.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

62-250 GTO and the 70-917K 

Two of the best looking cars of all time.


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Dslot said:


> That is stunning.
> Are those headlight covers separately-applied clear parts?
> 
> In the listing, RRR says the chassis is a "replica Thunderjet." Then, getting it that low and still properly proportioned is a very impressive achievement, even if they did apparently have to grind away part of the gearplate's "guardrail.'
> ...


Yes to your question.

And check out the Italian Stallion


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Where is the yellow decal for the sides?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I think he provides those separate for legal reasons


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

vaBcHRog said:


> I think he provides those separate for legal reasons


It seems to be a weird legal situation, thanks to recently-expanded intellectual property laws and interpretations. 

He can make a near-exact model of a 50-year-old Ferrari, but apparently can't legally call it what it is, so he calls it a "Legendary GT." And can't use the Ferrari horse, so he decides on a similar-looking heraldic lion (that's been in the public domain for 600 years), as Legendary's logo. 

All very strange to a kid who grew up in the day when railroads used to _pay_ Lionel to make models of their locomotives. It's getting to where you can't scratch your backside without consulting a lawyer about exactly how to do it to avoid having to pay someone for the technique you use. :drunk:

-- D


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> It's getting to where you can't scratch your backside without consulting a lawyer about exactly how to do it to avoid having to pay someone for the technique you use.


Old Billy was right.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It is out in other colors too already. 
I'll snap a pic .I got them from Tom last show lol.

Here are the new 4 .Plus the original 2


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Mayan2012 said:


> The RRR Mavericks are well done but the Maverick has to be one of the ugliest cars in existence next to the Pacer.


I could not disagree more.


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

old blue said:


> Where is the yellow decal for the sides?


I have them. Just have not put them on yet.

I don't intend to put them on upside down like this guy though:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-Ferrari-...333123?hash=item33aeffd203:g:JV4AAOSwk1JWgHDi


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Like them.But them tail pipes?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys;

Can one of you nice gents weigh that body for me please? I'm thinking it might make a nice Skinny Stock racing body.

Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

swamibob said:


> Hey guys;
> 
> Can one of you nice gents weigh that body for me please? I'm thinking it might make a nice Skinny Stock racing body.
> 
> Tom




4.4 grams Tom ?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice thread guys
Lots of nice cars here, may have to get one or two for myself. 

gt40


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> Nice thread guys
> Lots of nice cars here, may have to get one or two for myself.
> 
> gt40


Come on someone do one up to the size of the 
RaceMasters ShelbyCobraDaytonaCoupe AFX 
I need one, two, fourteen.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


>


Time to grind!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> 4.4 grams Tom ?


Excellent; thank you Joe! A little grind here a little grind there... Should work very well. :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

swamibob said:


> Excellent; thank you Joe! A little grind here a little grind there... Should work very well. :thumbsup:
> 
> Tom


remove those thick side windows and some of the glass under the roof should get lighter in right place


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Long or short W.B.?


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Dslot said:


> That is stunning.
> Are those headlight covers separately-applied clear parts?
> 
> In the listing, RRR says the chassis is a "replica Thunderjet." Then, getting it that low and still properly proportioned is a very impressive achievement, even if they did apparently have to grind away part of the gearplate's "guardrail.'
> ...


who is selling them for $15? I want a few.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

stirlingmoss said:


> who is selling them for $15? I want a few.


You can buy them from Phil direct at http://www.ho-slotcars.com/ Hey Gianni how about starting a thread with some cars that you made?.......Gary


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

vickers83 said:


> You can buy them from Phil direct at http://www.ho-slotcars.com/ Hey Gianni how about starting a thread with some cars that you made?.......Gary


I was hoping someone on here had a stash they would part with..anyone?im paypal ready.

gary I would love to do that but I just don't have the time anymore,however I still have 1 of every car I ever casted but sadly all the 2 part molds are long gone,i probably had around 150-200 or so master molds that I had sold back in '01 I think it was.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

stirlingmoss said:


> I was hoping someone on here had a stash they would part with..anyone?im paypal ready.
> 
> gary I would love to do that but I just don't have the time anymore,however I still have 1 of every car I ever casted but sadly all the 2 part molds are long gone,i probably had around 150-200 or so master molds that I had sold back in '01 I think it was.


Yes, It was a sad day when you sold them to somebody down south. He really didn`t know what he was doing.  And now back to the original thread!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Oops... I didn't see the hole in the plastic "bowl" on the scale. So, nevermind...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

stirlingmoss said:


> who is selling them for $15? I want a few.


Tomshocars. 

Tom Stumpf has them I believe .


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Tomshocars.
> 
> Tom Stumpf has them I believe .


thanks but how do I contact him?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

smalltime said:


> Long or short W.B.?


Excellent question. Cannot find this info on their website...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Long wheel base


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Tomshocars.
> 
> Tom Stumpf has them I believe .


is this guy alive?
I pm him and email him several times with no reply
don't want to be a stalker:freak:
anyone else have any to sell?
RRR takes too long to ship.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

stirlingmoss said:


> is this guy alive?
> I pm him and email him several times with no reply
> don't want to be a stalker:freak:
> anyone else have any to sell?
> RRR takes too long to ship.


thanks guys..
just spoke to him and he is alive and well and I put my order in via paypal too.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

got them today from tom stumpf..man these bodies are beautiful!!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

stirlingmoss said:


> who is selling them for $15? I want a few.


The one I was referring to was on the RRR site. The only kicker is that once you're on the site, you still have to work like heck to find the page for the car, unless I missed something obvious.

-- D


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Dslot said:


> The one I was referring to was on the RRR site. The only kicker is that once you're on the site, you still have to work like heck to find the page for the car, unless I missed something obvious.
> 
> -- D


once you sort that out you have to wait 2 weeks to get it as they ship once a week.
got mine from tom stumpf but he messed up my order I ordered 2 Ferrari and 1 maverick,i got 2 maverick and 1 Ferrari.
still very sweet bodys for the money.


----------

